# neat flowers...



## moose35 (Jun 11, 2011)

does anyone know what these are?

grows on a vine.

thought they were neat looking























thanks

   moose


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 14, 2011)

Reminds me a little of a hoya, but their flowers are usually grouped in globular clusters. But there are a ton of varieties, so it's possible. Is that a house plant?


----------



## tiger cowboy (Jun 14, 2011)

More leaf shots might help


----------



## moose35 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Reminds me a little of a hoya, but their flowers are usually grouped in globular clusters. But there are a ton of varieties, so it's possible. Is that a house plant?


thats funny cause i thought hoya also.

but its a weed in new jersey. its a vine growing around a bush in front of my building.
more pics later.


moose


----------



## thruthetrees (Jun 14, 2011)

I asked a plant savvy friend... It may be from the Solanaceae family--not sure if that helps at all... Pretty little flowers!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow those are neat


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 15, 2011)

I have tons outside myfront door, I think they are milkweed. I love the flowers too.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you are on to something there.  A Google image search for "milkweed vine" brought up some pictures that were pretty close. They were not right on the money, a major difference being that the leaves and flowers were hairy. But I did not sift through the images extensively, so I still think that J Morningstar is on the right track. I guess one clue might be to break a stem and see if the plants exudes milky sap. That may not be conclusive, as other plants van produce a white sap, but it might help.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 16, 2011)

Milkweed vine is close...

I think it is a Matelea sp. of some type. They actually call them 'milkvine', and it is indeed in the same family as milkweed.


Cheers

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

Here is a nice link-

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=MATEL

Wait.... could that be...

Matelea pilosa? Or perhaps... M. biflora?

This might be of interest too, 

http://plants.usda.gov/java/threat?...=fed&growthhabit=VI&sort=sciname&format=Print


----------



## moose35 (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for all the help so far guys.
but i think i found it.
Black Swallow wort - Vincetoxicum nigrum

seems its invasive and i'm supposed to kill it....what a shame




moose


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 17, 2011)

It appears that it too is a member of the milkweed family.

 You know, a plant identification thread might be a good idea for this subforum. People often find interesting looking plants and would like to learn what they are. I have a couple photos I wouldn't mind getting some help with myself.


----------



## Bigboy (Jun 18, 2011)

moose35 said:


> thanks for all the help so far guys.
> but i think i found it.
> Black Swallow wort - Vincetoxicum nigrum
> 
> ...


I was looking at it trying to narrow down the family by flower and I kept thinking, its got to be non-native. Thank you for that.  It was going to drive me nuts until I figured it out.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 18, 2011)

Just keep a small patch for you to enjoy and rip out all the rest arounsd it, it comes back every year and I get to enjoy the flowers. I admit this year I let it go a bit but I am moving(hopefully) soon...maybe I will take a few vines to watch indoors or in a hanging basket then cut it down before the pods burst.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Nov 1, 2011)

Black swallow wort was considered to be medicinal in its native country...And they may well be right.

At least two of its native relatives are clearly medicinal: several of my friends have relieved poison ivy by applying medicinal "milks" to their itching red rashes.
These "milks" came from both the upright stems of common milkweed and from the immature pods of native vine milkweeds that had larger leaves,lighter pods,and generous cluster of much smaller,much whiter,and far more fragrant flowers than black swallow worts do.

Please test your black swallow worts.

Do scraped- or cut-parts thereof "bleed" medicinal "milk"?

Two relatives did.


----------

